# Deployment kein zugriff auf Web-inf tomcat 8 und 7



## paxiss (20. Nov 2015)

Hey,

Ich hab ein Projekt von eclipse auf mein Tomcat server deployed, wenn ich in den Ordner 
C:\Users\j.j\UAS\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\wtpwebapps\Projekt\WEB-INF  gehe sind die Daten dort, also müssen sie ja deployed sein. Eine War datei hab ich auch erstellt und in webapps gepackt nun versuch ich auf die JSP und Html Datein zuzugreifen und ich bekomme die Message 404 requested resource not available
der Pfad ist http://localhost:8010/Projekt/WEB-INF/entry.html

Wenn ich jedoch mein Servlet aufrufe bekomme ich es ausgegeben. der Pfad ist localhost:8010/Projekt/TestServlet?text=addition&number1=2&number2=2

kennt jemand vllt eine Lösung?


----------



## JuKu (2. Jan 2016)

Tomcat hat doch ein gutes Administration Webinterface, oder?


----------



## klauskarambulut (2. Jan 2016)

Mir ist aus sicherer Quelle bekannt, dass der TO schon im November eine Kompetente Antwort in einem mit Kompetenten Leuten besetzten Forum erhalten hat. Würde die Antwort ja gerne verlinken, aber der Besitzer dieses Forums reagiert darauf immer sehr ungehalten.


----------

